# Any way to rotate turbo?



## BHDNH9 (Jan 18, 2008)

Any way to rotate the center piece of a turbo? I have a turbo but when I mount it to the manifold it has the oil drain at the top and the oil feed at the bottom. 

92 Sentra Avenir W11 with a GT28RS


----------



## boosted475 (Jun 29, 2009)

get the right snail buddy


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

dont listen too these ignorant post, yes you can

loosen the bolts holding the center section into the exhaust housing, spin it so the drain is parallel with the ground, tighten the bolts

then do the same thing on the intake side so you can re-clock your compressor housing to point the way you need it

if you are using a internal wastegate still you may have to fab up a new bracket for the actuator


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

GT28RS is super easy as it is bolts and no snap ring. Just make sure you use red loctite on the bolts and torque them properly!


----------

